# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Hỏi về TB 6560

## lyakhuong

Tb 6560 mặt định là 3.5a hay 3a dạ mấy bác. Nếu là 3a có thể nâng lên 3.5a được không. Mà driver 3a dùng cho motor 3a được không mấy bác. Thanks trước.

----------


## nhatson

em thấy nên sử dụng 70% công suất danh định
dùng motor 4A , setting chạy 2A ko có vấn đề, chỉ là ko khai thác hết được motor

b.r

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Vậy là mình dùng Motor StepSyn 3A, Mạch TB6560 chỉnh mạch 2A là dùng được rồi phải không bác.
Cho mình hỏi thêm tí nhé mình có con BOB TB 6560 như hình, có thể nào cho nó giao tiếp USB được không bác ( riêm USB vô nó tự chạy chống nhiễu), mà bộ này dùng nguồn nào thì hộp bác 24V - 10A được không.
Mình mới ráp con CNC đầu đời nên còn gà lắm, cảm ơn bác rất nhiều vì đã giúp đỡ.

http://www.homediystuff.com/wp-conte...Controller.jpg

----------


## anhxco

Board này chạy 12-36v mà, chạy 24V ok rồi, mà đc chơi luôn 36v thì ngon hơn à.

----------


## lyakhuong

Bác cho mình hỏi làm sao để đúc cái USB chứa hình vô cái nó tự chạy đc dạ, cần mua thêm BO gì ta. Thấy chạy kiểu đó thích quá.

----------


## ahdvip

> Board này chạy 12-36v mà, chạy 24V ok rồi, mà đc chơi luôn 36v thì ngon hơn à.


TB6560 này nó có 2 loại, 1 dỏm 1 xịn, xịn thì anh mới mong chạy được áp trên 30V còn dỏm thì chắc chắn nó sẽ tèo nếu lên trên 30V (hôm trước đã thử với con dỏm 34V và nó đã tèo). Thường dỏm thì trên board nó chỉ ghi 24V, còn xin thì trên board nó ghi cao hơn.

----------

anhcos, lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Vậy nguồn bao nhiêu là phù hợp nhất bác 24v mấy A, bác củng dung 6560 hả cho mình hỏi tí con này có thể nâng cấp kết nối USB như hình đc không ta ( rắn USB vào là nó tự chạy để chống nhiễu)  https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.n...baa839648be26d

----------


## inhainha

> TB6560 này nó có 2 loại, 1 dỏm 1 xịn, xịn thì anh mới mong chạy được áp trên 30V còn dỏm thì chắc chắn nó sẽ tèo nếu lên trên 30V (hôm trước đã thử với con dỏm 34V và nó đã tèo). Thường dỏm thì trên board nó chỉ ghi 24V, còn xin thì trên board nó ghi cao hơn.


Bác cho hỏi con xịn giá nhiêu tiền 1 con vậy bác?

----------


## conga

> Bác cho hỏi con xịn giá nhiêu tiền 1 con vậy bác?


Mình mua thấy ghi bên ngoài là made in tosiba gì đó mà lau xăng thơm sạch bách. Giá 70k/con, đã làm cháy gần chục con vì đấu dây bị chập.
Hàng xin chắc đắt hơn

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác cho hỏi con xịn giá nhiêu tiền 1 con vậy bác?


giá thì hỏi anh CKD đi, trước ảnh có nhập cái này đó, hình như giá gấp đôi thì phải. 
* Nói dỏm thế thôi chứ nếu xài điện áp cỡ 24V thì vẫn không vấn đề gì nha - tại em ham hố lên áp cao nên mới nói thế thôi, nên anh em không cần lăn tăn nhiều làm gì, với lại cái board đó nó rẻ òm nữa.

Em ví dụ như đợt rồi em có mua driver TB6600 em up 2 cái hình loại thường và loại xịn cho anh em coi 
-Loại thường - điện áp ghi trên board em nhớ hình như là 30V thì phải.

-Loại tốt hơn

----------

conga, Gamo, taih2

----------


## taih2

> Vậy nguồn bao nhiêu là phù hợp nhất bác 24v mấy A, bác củng dung 6560 hả cho mình hỏi tí con này có thể nâng cấp kết nối USB như hình đc không ta ( rắn USB vào là nó tự chạy để chống nhiễu)  https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.n...baa839648be26d


Bo này em nghĩ không chạy USB được đâu bác, Em thấy phần USB của bác có CPU em nghĩ nó giả lập In, Out của LPT nên nó chạy được đi nữa chắc cũng không ổn định.

----------


## inhainha

Theo các bác con này xịn hay dỏm. Bên đây nó thanh lý lô 250 con giá 70k/con.
Có cách nào phân biệt được hàng dỏm với hàng xịn ko?

----------


## ít nói

Mua tầu 10 tệ 1 con xịn mua vn 70k 1 con fake

----------


## Gamo

Haiz, bác inhainha dư tiền thì mua, còn ko thì đừng chơi TB6560 nữa, con đó nó hơi cổ, có một số vấn đề & em nghĩ chỉ thích hợp cho máy nhỏ. Chưa kể giá 70k/con thì cũng chẳng rẻ.

Ở góc độ nào đó, bác mua IC có nghĩa là bác biết điện tử, thế thì chơi MCU + integrated Half-Bridge còn có lý hơn. Nếu lười thì mua board nó làm sẵn cho khỏe.

----------


## Mr.L

Hàn không biết có dùng hàng lõm không nhỉ

----------


## biết tuốt

theo em bác nên bỏ TB6560 đi chuyển sang dùng TB6600Hg đời cao hơn ,khó chết hơn , trên đây ae đốt cả vốc TB6560 rồi hehe

----------


## diy1102

> theo em bác nên bỏ TB6560 đi chuyển sang dùng TB6600Hg đời cao hơn ,khó chết hơn , trên đây ae đốt cả vốc TB6560 rồi hehe


Thần thánh 6600 hử cụ

----------


## nhatson

> theo em bác nên bỏ TB6560 đi chuyển sang dùng TB6600Hg đời cao hơn ,khó chết hơn , trên đây ae đốt cả vốc TB6560 rồi hehe


em cũng vote cho con này

----------


## inhainha

Tb6600 không thấy nó thanh lý, chỉ có Tb6560 thôi nên không thể kén chọn được.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, giá con TB6600 mới toanh mua từ 100 con trở lên chỉ có 3.4 euro, việc gì phải đi mua hàng thanh lý TB6560 giá 70K mà phải mua tới 250 con?

Nói vậy thôi, bác thích thì cứ mua nhưng bọn em chỉ khuyên là ko nên vì giá cũng chẳng rẻ, và hàng cũng ko ngon.

----------


## inhainha

> Hehe, giá con TB6600 mới toanh mua từ 100 con trở lên chỉ có 3.4 euro, việc gì phải đi mua hàng thanh lý TB6560 giá 70K mà phải mua tới 250 con?
> 
> Nói vậy thôi, bác thích thì cứ mua nhưng bọn em chỉ khuyên là ko nên vì giá cũng chẳng rẻ, và hàng cũng ko ngon.


Hức hức. Bác nói cũng hợp lý nên mình quyết định trả đại 45k/ con. Vậy mà nó cũng chịu bán!!!! Mình chỉ cần 100 con đổ lại thôi vậy bác nào muốn thì đặt mình nhé. Mỗi đơn hàng tối thiểu 50 con TB6560HQA. Giá 50k/con giao hàng miễn phí toàn quốc (có người quen về nên ké về giúp, hehehe). Mình không đảm bảo là chip xịn hay lởm, nhưng mình nghĩ là chip xịn vì ở đây nhiều năm chưa thấy chip Tàu. Hàng sẽ về vào ngày 4/2. Mai mình sẽ đi mua. Mấy bác đặt thì nhanh nhanh báo nhé.

----------


## inhainha

Xác nhận lại là thằng bán bảo đảm hàng chính hãng. Mai mình đến trực tiếp mua. Bác nào biết cách thử hàng chính hãng chỉ giúp mình với. Dùng cồn hay acid chùi mặt chip thì hàng chính hãng có bay chữ ko các bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Xác nhận lại là thằng bán bảo đảm hàng chính hãng. Mai mình đến trực tiếp mua. Bác nào biết cách thử hàng chính hãng chỉ giúp mình với. Dùng cồn hay acid chùi mặt chip thì hàng chính hãng có bay chữ ko các bác?


chính hãng với dòm em e là rất khó phân biệt
kể cả hàng chính hảng, cũng có 2 loại, 1 loại là full test, 1 loại ko test, dĩ nhiên là ko test sẽ rẻ hơn, hậu quả là.....  có những con ko có cả  silicon ở trong
cứ cho là hàng chính hãng, nhưng là cái lo test ko nằm trong fam vi cho phép... vv và vv, 

lk bán dẫn là món đồ mà tỉ lệ hư hỏng trong sản xuất là cao

PS, hàng semiconductor clone chui vào cả  hệ thống tbi quân sự hoa kì,   vui cái là thật ra nó vẫn work, chỉ e ngại về an ninh nhiều hơn là lo ngại độ tin cậy

test tin cậy nhất là làm mạch chạy thử 10 chú ah  :Smile:

----------

